# Best Equitation Poll. [Canter]



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

*Best Equitation Contest Poll. [Canter]*

3. Best Equitation Canter

SFMoneyMarket



























Anrz









NordicJuniper


















Pinto Pony



























Sandsarita









Brookelovesparelli


















Please do not vote for yourself and good luck to everyone!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

PS... im not fat.... it was really windy & i had a over sized jumper on :S


----------

